

The Wired White House--A Pictorial Evolution of the POTUS Web Site - tfincannon
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=white-house-web

======
pg
I believe part of the White House site was running on a Lisp Machine at one
point. From what I can find online it sounds as if it continued to be till
2000.

